# General > Hobbies >  bling a garment workshop

## AnneCollier57

hi, in John O Groats at Tickettyboo, we are holding a bling a garment evening 6-8pm on 11th september.  Bring along a garment, dress, t shirt, pair of trousers, childs dress............... you choose.  You can take the sleeves out, alter the neck, add some bling, buttons, sequins, lace from the selection on offer.  the evening will cost £10 including all bling and sewing tools to use, Anne will be there to help.  Limited spaces left telephone 01955 611240 or email tboogroats@btinternet for more information

----------

